# Dewey Beach surf fishing



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey all, new guy here, wondering if there is anyone familiar with fishing off of Dewey Beach that could give me some pointers? As you could infer from my username, I'm a bass chaser (mostly smallmouth) from NW PA. Make at least one week long trip to Dewey a year though, hoping to get some insight on surf fishing. Last year I decided to get some surf tackle and tried it, and other than getting broken off by a ray after about 5 minutes I didn't catch anything. 

Any tips or advice on what to use and how to rig it would be appreciated. Last year I got some bluefish rigs, and kingfish rigs, and was throwing bunker and/or squid and/or I got some of the synthetic "fishbites" baits. Appreciate any insight. Will be there mid July for sure, with another trip possibly planned mid September. 

Also wondering a good source online for rigs, weights, etc.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi, I fish Dewey sometimes, Beach is pretty flat with a few holes and bars. These change often. July is pretty slow at the De seashore, I would bring couple of rods. One 10' for bait fishing, med to med heavy action. I also use a a 9' for casting plugs in the A.M. .but i use a 7' or 8' rod for the small fish. Blow fish, king's and small blues. I set my 10' out with a fish finder rig or a blue fish rig. 7' or 8' i use a king rig. Fish finder for any Strpers , you can use a top and bottom rig also. September I use 11' to 12' rods, but by then i'm mostly at 3 r's. bait , i use bunker, mullet for the stripers and blues, fish bites or real bloods for the smaller fish. tight lines.


----------



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

What kind of hooks are you using? I'm currently using premade sea striker bluefish rigs and King rigs I got at old inlet. Would I be better suited to make something myself? How do I know how much weight to throw, and is there a better option than the standard pyramid sinker?


----------



## wac49 (Feb 21, 2016)

Check out Delaware Surf Fishing.com and the Delaware Dept of Natural Resources and Env. Control (DNREC) site for surf fishing reports and tips. In July, as mentioned, it is pretty slow. Maybe some snapper blues and Kingfish around. Best bait is cut mullet and bloodworms or Fishbites. A nine or ten foot rod that will throw at least four ounces will get you by most of the time. You don't have to cast out that far, usually just beyond the breakers. Those pre-made rigs are fine for me but don't expect them to last. I like spade or tongue sinker. I think it holds a little better in rougher surf. The weight you want to throw is largely determined by what you need to hold the bottom. Some days, if the surf is really rough, you can't throw enough to hold the bottom. On those days, a good alternative is to go to Indian River Inlet with a little bit smaller gear and try for rockfish on the incoming tide from the rocks. In September you might also get some runs of bluefish in the Inlet. The Inlet will also produce the occasional flounder and tons of croaker when they are there. Lots of good options and lots of fun.


----------



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

I understand I'm not coming at the best time, but I should be able to catch SOMETHING! It was incredibly discouraging to fish all week and never land anything. Was the bunker I was primarily using just too big for what was around? 

Which flavor of fishbites do you recommend? I had both Bloodworm as well as sand flea, and I had the bloodworm in red and chartreuse- not sure if that matters.


----------



## mike horst (Feb 23, 2004)

Sand fleas are a good bait and if you have kids, sand fleas are a good diversion for them to dig
for you. I also like squid cut into strips. Kingfish are suckers for sand fleas. I have used fishbites
in bloodworm and sandflea flavors with good results. You do not need to cast far or use much weight
as long as the wind and current are not too strong.

I would take at least one day to go to Indian river inlet and try that out. It is an easy drive from Dewey Beach.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Wouldn't waste time on surf. Fish IRI for a mixed bag and/or CHSP pier and the canal for flounder.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Squid strips or small chunks of fresh fish on smaller hooks will give you some action. It's not bad to toss big baits when you don't believe there is anything big out there ... you just never know


----------



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

I have fished IRI before, and we usually do a charter in the inlet one day every trip,but I'm not sure I have the proper tackle for fishing there. 

Something nice about the surf - just walking down to the beach from the rental, wife can come with to chill and read, etc. I do have a son but he's a bit young for digging sand fleas - he will be 10 mos when we are there. 

I think one of the things I need to get over is the "lob this bait 409 miles offshore" thing.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

If your a bass fisherman all you need to do is get heavier gear and learn to read the beach. Sloughs, dips, channels, holes. There is a really good thread on beach reading in the bible section.


----------



## k_brad (Aug 12, 2015)

Middle of July is definitely a slow time of year for DE surf fishing. Heaving bunker chunks is likely to attract skates and dog sharks although every once in a while you can be surprised. As was mentioned before a light spinning setup, high-lo rig with small hooks, and some small pieces of bait such as cut squid, cut spot, sand fleas, bloodworms (sand fleas and bloodworms benefit from the addition of a small piece of fishbites in the corresponding flavor) should get you some action from smaller panfish. If you dig up fleas use the ones with orange bellies, fish love flea eggs. You need to hold the rod in your hand to feel the tap of a strike and put 3-4 oz of lead just beyond where the waves are breaking (more weight for rough days). A light lob will do and I often use my FW bass fishing setup when the water is calm.

Indian River Inlet would be your best bet at catching striped bass, bluefish, or flounder but it can be intimidating at first glance and can also be slow in the July heat.

September on the other hand is much better. That bunker head might find a few more species willing to take it once the first cold front in September rolls through.


----------



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

What kind of rod/reel would I need to fish the inlet???

I'm ok with panfish. I don't care what I catch, I don't care if it's good to eat or even remotely edible. I just want to feel a tug on the line.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

For the inlet a nice 7'6" heavy to extra heavy jigging rod or a 8'-9' surf rod. Enough to throw 4 oz if needed. Your mainly gonna stay in the 1-2 oz range for lures. Fishing the inlet is exactly like fish for trout imho. Same rigs and lures just beefed up. No pyramid sinkers because of snags.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

you could fish further back in the inlet for flounder. pretty simple. Some guys jig and others fish bait. Less snags back there but there still are snags. I use an 8ft and a 3500 reel.

With a wife and young baby I still think the flats around CHSP would be a good place. The water there is very very calm and at low tide there are tidal pools that are 6-8" deep and 80+ degrees the baby could have some fun in. You can wade all around out there fishing for flatties or go out on the pier for a bit while they are on the beach.


----------



## k_brad (Aug 12, 2015)

kurazy kracka said:


> you could fish further back in the inlet for flounder. pretty simple. Some guys jig and others fish bait. Less snags back there but there still are snags. I use an 8ft and a 3500 reel.
> 
> With a wife and young baby I still think the flats around CHSP would be a good place. The water there is very very calm and at low tide there are tidal pools that are 6-8" deep and 80+ degrees the baby could have some fun in. You can wade all around out there fishing for flatties or go out on the pier for a bit while they are on the beach.


This is also a very good suggestion. Its a bit further than IRI and obv further than just walking to the beach but it is very nice and you'd have a good shot at fish.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Jim, Every one has given good info on the Surf and I.R.I. What size rod's are u using right now. For right now i would stick with the rig's from Old inlet B & T. I know the beach is more peaceful but the other forum member's are right. In the heat of summer the inlet and back bay's will be more productive for the fish u mentioned. Do u have a beach buggy, Let us know what tackle u are using now. tight line's.


----------



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

I have a 12 foot St Croix carp series blank built into a spinning configuration with an Okuma Azores reel, can't recall for sure without looking but I believe it's the "55" size


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

BasserJim said:


> I have a 12 foot St Croix carp series blank built into a spinning configuration with an Okuma Azores reel, can't recall for sure without looking but I believe it's the "55" size


I'm not familiar with that rod and reel. What is the mono # and lure rate rod is rated for. If the reel is a 5000 series it should handle 17# to 20# mono well. I don't use braid. 12' should be alright for cut bait, but to big for back bay, and small fish from the surf. Cut bait i use anywhere from 10' to 12' pending what weight i'm heaving. Casting Plugs, buck tails, i use a 9' rod, with 17# mono on a 5000 size reel. King's, blow fish, and flounder, I like a 7.5 to an 8' rod, i use 12# to 15# mono on a 4000 size reel. tight line's.


----------



## snedfish (Dec 15, 2005)

I fish the inlet with a 7' and and 8' rod. I fish small bucktails and hopkins (1/4 & 3/8 oz). On the larger rod you can fish sand fleas or live squid if you have a light and a net. You can catch shad, trout, reds, blues and stripers. I have caught plenty of stripers over 40" on the 7" rod with 10 pound braid. That time of year the stripers will be smaller and trout are hard to find but they are tere. Do not over cast out to the fast water fish eddies that are a short cast away and watch out for the tog fisherman.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I use lures, spoons and jigs early am, till 7 or 8, then switch over to bait.
For bait, bloods, squid, and dig up sand fleas, on small hooks...1 or1/0, I think. You just need to be out past the shore break...although, a cast half way to France sometimes is necessary, it is not the rule.
IRI is best at night in the heat of the summer, IMHO. It is just like river fishing from the bank, cast up stream, and work the lure back as it sweeps by in the current. Don't be afraid to move around.
The beach, learn to 'read' it...look up a thread, maybe on another site called 'reading the beach', by a guy named Poppy. It is a first class education on beach fishing.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Have never fished there but if what Hunter1 said is true about the beach being mostly flat then you might want to go at dead low tide and look for any kind of structure that will be submerged when the tide comes in. If there are any fish around when the tide is up that will be the place to fish for them. Good Luck


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

If you find an area like this along the beach, you have found a honey hole.


















Don't think you will find anything like this on Delaware beaches. I don't know, I am new to this area.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Find one of the deadend streets that front the beach that has a rock jetty this is the best place to set up in Dewey. In the summer you can only fish before and after lifeguards come on duty.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

surfnsam said:


> Find one of the deadend streets that front the beach that has a rock jetty this is the best place to set up in Dewey. In the summer you can only fish before and after lifeguards come on duty.


Good tip! That nugget is going to be stored away.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

as of right now DE and OC beaches are very cut up. It never seems to last more than a few weeks though.


----------



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for all the input here guys, hopefully I can put some of it to good use. Probably not going to be able to fish as much as I would like this year with the little guy, but I'm gonna try my damndest. Is anyone familiar with freshwater in the area? I just booked my second trip for the year in mid September, staying in Rehoboth by what appears to be a small freshwater lake - lake Gerar. Any fish in it?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

You are close to some very good mill ponds in Delaware. Google Delaware Pond Book.


----------



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks, was wondering about doing some pan fishing with the boy. He will be 11 and 13 months old respectively for our two trips. 

Anything extra/special I should know about the beach north of Rehoboth?


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I was at Dewey beach for a couple of weeks when they were replenishing the beach's. They had this motorized tower that would go from the beach to about 100, to 200 yds out into the water. The tower stayed pretty level as it went further out, water level rose up the tower , but it was very gradual. I think the beach drop's , but is very gradual. But i have taken fish from these beach,s. tight line's.


----------

